# Commericalista Registration



## CoastSea (Jan 29, 2014)

*Sorry for the typo...I meant Commercialista Registration

Hello,

My husband is British and he would like to work in Italy as an independent real estate consultant (property finder not an employee of an Italian real estate agency). I have been told that he needs to register as a Commericialista. I am not sure where he needs to register or what is inlvolved and would be grateful for any advice. 

My husband already has a UK registered company and was hoping to work here as an owner of a UK company. Would that be possible or does he need to set up an Italian business?

Thank you in advance for any help and advice.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

My guess is you've been told to hire a commericalista. Basically a chartered accountant. 

I can't imagine he could do real estate business without the Italian version of a real estate license.


----------



## CoastSea (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello, thank you for your advice and information.


----------

